# I swear I'm not a stalker.



## bloonskiller911 (Sep 4, 2015)

I have not seen any post by @Southern by choice in forever.  I do not know her, other than advice she has given me on my pyr cross and by reading her very informative and witty stories.  I have been off the site for a month or so, just busy-ness of summer, and since I have been back on, there has been nothing on her. I know that she could also be busy and I feel it is none of my business, but at the same time I am concerned.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 4, 2015)

You can PM her.  I am sure she would appreciate that you are concerned.

(I get an email notice when someone PMs me so I know to either respond or check in on the site. If she has the same preferences set up, she may respond to you sooner than later.)


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, where is she and is anything wrong? Caring people want to know.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 7, 2015)

I asked a mutual friend and they said she was just really busy


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 7, 2015)

That would make since with her LGDs but I feel the same, BYH just isn't quite the same without Southern


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 12, 2015)

We love ya Southern, and just want to make sure you're ok!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 12, 2015)

I really haven't seen her and am getting worried


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 12, 2015)

She has a Facebook page, and even though I'm not on FB, I do check her page, ( I promise, I'm not a stalker either!!!). I just love Southern, and like to see her pics, read her stories, etc. She has been on there recently.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 12, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> She has a Facebook page, and even though I'm not on FB, I do check her page, ( I promise, I'm not a stalker either!!!). I just love Southern, and like to see her pics, read her stories, etc. She has been on there recently.




Okay, sorry I can't change the number thing but I have to say I am the same about Facebook


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 12, 2015)

Okay, I am scared she hasn't posted since July 11


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 12, 2015)

She posted on FB yesterday.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 12, 2015)

Okay, my kindle hadn't been behaving but now I have gone to my computer and it is working much better.


----------

